# Stomach burning sensation



## MohaimenK (Dec 5, 2007)

Anyone have stomach burning sensation from gas or stomach acid?? Also having green stool today. Can see the food is not digested at all.....Should I worry????Also, every few days, I'll feel like I need to take deep breath every few mins as the day goes by...???


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

HiBurning sounds like acid reflux... Stool can be a dark green color if you've eaten something that's very green, like spinach or brocoli. Not sure if this is your case?Undigested food can be found in everyone's, including those who do not have GI problems.The needing to take deep breath could also be associated with heartburn -- this is something that I'd suggest that you talk to a dr about. Once you're diagnosed, there are meds and diets that can help manage reflux.Cherrie


----------



## MohaimenK (Dec 5, 2007)

Taking prilosec right now which helps after a day.... asked the Dr about it so many times, ignored me


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

HiIf prilosec helps, then it is most probably heartburn. You do need a diagnosis from a dr, though. If this current one is not good, I'd suggest that you find a new one. Are you seeing a GP (family dr) or a GI specialist? With my specialists I found that they tend not to address areas that's not their specialty -- like my upper GI dr does know that I have ibs, but kinda ignoring that because he assumes that I'm seeing someone else for my lower GI problem and only addresses it when it comes to medication and possible interactions. (I personally feel that treating the person as separate and unrelated parts is just not a good idea, but I'm the patient, so...)anyways, it may be worth a try seeing someone specializing in upper GI issues... Cherrie


----------



## MohaimenK (Dec 5, 2007)

hmm...well my Dr. gave me prilosec over the summer. yes, I think it's hearburn because it helps. Like today, I'm just fine. Though I'm having pain in my lower abdomen w/ back pain but I'm also having constipation this morning so that's probably the cause. I see a Dr from Kaiser. She gave me a month trial of the stool softner and laxitives to see if those help and how it is. I stopped taking laxitive as it just gives me Diarrhea but time to time, I'll take stool softner which helps. Hopefully sometime tomorrow I should find the result of my stool test.Also, I think the DR might refer me to GI specialist once my month is over and report to her.


----------

